# Made the leap!!!



## w_r_ranch

I've wanted a nice greenhouse for a while now... and Mrs Ranch finally gave me the 'go ahead', I thinks she got tired of jockeying the plants & seed flats in/out of the garage during the winter & spring.

It is a Rion "Green Giant", 8'6"wide by 16'6" long * 8' tall, complete with the base kit, 4 automatic roof vents, 2 automatic louver side windows, 5 two-tier staging tables, rain gutters, 2 solar lights & a misting system. Very similar to the 12' version below.

We are both excited, even though it won't arrive for 2 to 4 weeks!!! This is going to be great project!!!


----------



## deano77511

That is a nice one you picked out.


----------



## Bukkskin

*Thats COOL*

Keep us posted..


----------



## TheAnt

So you could do home growed maters inna winter? WooHoo! 

That looks like a fine idea! Keep the dogs and birds out, if the bugs get in you should be able to control them better.

One of the most interesting things while a landscaping laborer (and how much competition would there be for that?) was a visit to a nursery where they propagated ornamental shrubs. It was nice and cool in there with the mists and the small starter plants from cuttings looked so healthy. 

What kind of plants and seeds are you talking, flowers and/or veggies? 

Regardless, there are many things you can do with that. It's like 4 sheets of plywood rectangle, very nice. We'll have to see pics of your plants and such.


----------



## w_r_ranch

Ant, we mostly start/grow our own vegetables (both spring & fall), however we also wanted it for over-wintering our citrus trees, cactus & ferns (hanging baskets). It has gotten to be a real pain, jockeying the plants & seed flats in/out of the garage during the winter & spring...


----------



## Reel Time

You are going to enjoy that greenhouse. Post up some picks when you get everything growing.
RT


----------



## Tate

That dude is awesome! I need one of those. Keep us posted. 

Tate


----------



## w_r_ranch

Notified Friday that it has shipped... ETA is Tuesday ( 16 boxes). 

We'll inventory everything this week & hopefully next weekend we'll have a better idea on how we want to execute the 'foundation'. May need to order some 6"X6" cedar beams. I hope concrete footers are not in my future... I hate concrete work... We'll see what I have to work with once it arrives....

I was planning to document/photograph the process, as others may be interested.


----------



## Cartman

Have you put that thing together yet?


----------



## w_r_ranch

Trying to get everything ready at this point... I ended up ordering 6X6 pressure-treated beams that I'm going to use for the foundation. I got them cut to length, however they are still sitting on the trailer in the barn waiting on me to cut the 'lap joints' before bolting them together. Then I'll need to arrange for the delivery of a couple of loads of bank sand. The concrete pavers are easy enough to purchase & I'll get those when the sand is delivered. 

Between the rains last week & my needing to get pastures shredded (preparation for fertilizing/winter rye), I have just concerned myself with purchasing the materials that I will need to keep rolling once we start, like conduit, wire, circuit breaker and the heater itself. Also picked up enough PVC pipe & fittings to run water into it.


----------



## Cartman

Document and photograph the construction please. Knowing my brother, Tate, i'll be helping him build one at some point.


----------



## Meadowlark

Great looking project. Keep us posted on your progress. Been wanting to do the same thing.


----------



## sharplazer

You have a beautiful greenhouse. I had a friend who had a greenhouse much like yours. For his base he laiid out cinder blocks to frame size and some across the centers. Then he filled it in with sand and laid 2x6x12 beams over the top. It never floodded and the wood base never rotted. 


I built a nice 6x10 wood frame gh a few years ago and covered it each year in plastic sheet for spring seeding of my garden plants. It sat on the ground and of course it lost its botoom boards. The plastic sheet never lasted thru a summer.

I am going to try a pvc tunnel frame this winter/spring. Easy up and cover, easy removal for storage. I hope !

Look forward to its growth thru posting and picture.


----------



## fletchoman

*Update?*

I would like to hear how your project is coming along...


----------



## Die Terrorists Die

That's pretty cool! When will Mrs. Ranch allow you to buy yours?


----------



## w_r_ranch

Working on cutting the corner lap joints as I have time. Still shredding patures & fire lanes... 

I've been getting waylaid on weekends. Last weekend a friend came over to help split firewood so THAT became the priority. While that chore was not high on my list, I wasn't about to turn down a friend willing to assist in a chore that basically sucks. On the plus side, we now have a full 16' rack of oak for winter(and the smoker) and he left with a 16' trailer stacked a solid 3.5' tall. There's still more to split but tomorrow I'm going to hunt in the AM (wife called this morning to let me know a nice 10-pt was 20 yd from my stand this morning), then we need to finish planting the fall garden & do a lil' recreational drinkin'. Late tomorrow afternoon, we're going back to camp with some friends to try to pop a few hogs...

Sunday will be my only day to put a dent in this project this weekend. I'm hopeful anyways.


----------



## w_r_ranch

Well, I got 4 more lap joints done for a total of 5... 3 to go. The biggest challenge is the ends of the beams are ever so slightly tapered so measuring is critical. The top of these beams need to be as close to perfectly flat to ensure that the polycarbonate panels fit right & don't 'pop out' on the top. 

I had hoped to finish today, but when the sanding belt broke & I discovered that I didn't have anymore, I decided to call it quits. I'll pickup another dozen tomorrow on the way home... 

The good news is the garden is in (except for the cauliflower, which is still to small to transplant). Also didn't see any pigs & although I did see the 10 pointer, it was MAYBE 3.5 yrs old so I let him walk...


----------



## w_r_ranch

.


----------



## w_r_ranch

Ok, the last of the lap joints are done & I filled in all the 'splits' with epoxy resin. Tomorrow I hope to seal them with some turpentine/linseed oil. Love this weather!!!


----------



## tbone2374

That's nice, I've always wanted to build one!


----------



## w_r_ranch

Yesterday I applied 2 coats of sealer & tonight I applied 2 coats of brown enamel. It can cure for a week as I will be out of town. When I return, I'll bolt it together, use the loader to move it into position and arrange for the bank sand delivery.


----------



## RLwhaler

Ranch,that is one nice greenhouse! misting system?rain gutters?wow!

RL


----------



## w_r_ranch

Sand being delivered tomorrow so I'll pickup the pavers on Friday. About another week & then the fun begins (sort of like putting a 500 piece puzzle together)!!! The directions look like they suck - mostly poorly executed diagrams/pictures, but I'm optimistic that Mrs Ranch & I will 'figure it out'... Just a matter of getting properly primed (note to self: buy 2 extra cases of beer).

Pictures will be posted when we start the actual construction.


----------



## Meadowlark

Looking forward to those pictures and wishing I had done the same.


----------



## w_r_ranch

Well it been 2 weeks & I still don't see no sand (life in a small town)... Next week I guess I'll just grab the trailer (and a tarp) & go to the pit myself. In the meantime, Mrs Ranch & I started putting the 'end sections' together but are currently work-stopped on the front end due to some missing pieces (supposedly they were shipped today). So far we have the back-end pretty much done & both doors for the front-end. Other that the missing parts, the assembly is relatively straight-forward thus far and kind of fun - it IS a lot like a puzzle!!!

I have pictures that I'll post after we get back from deer camp. :cheers:


----------



## w_r_ranch

Wile at camp this weekend, me & Mrs. Ranch were talking about the green house & how much she's enjoyed working with me assembling it (yeah, go figure)... She also said that she has always want to get into orchids. In the course of our conversation, she said she'd like to have a green house of her own as a Christmas present... She said an 8'X8' would be all she needs... So I'm now faced with making my wife happy & decided and decided that I order her one. I told her that since we always share everything equally, that I would give her a 'middle section' (and would re-cut my beams) so that we would have two 12.5' greenhouses. She smiled & agreed. Life is good. I just ordered her greenhouse.

Now as far as progress on our project, we pretty much completed the roof in between the morning & evening hunts this weekend (we also separated a 4' section of the existing roof & put it in the barn for when we build 'hers'). The roof is by far the most challenging half of this kit due to the sheer number of pieces... the walls themselves look like maybe 3 hours of work to me after the base is complete. I'll post the pictures of the roof & doors I took tomorrow after I re-cut the beams...

As a side note, I have a hunting buddy (gravel truck driver) that said he'd see what he could do about getting us the bank sand that we need. We're keeping our fingers crossed!!!


----------



## jabx1962

w_r_ranch said:


> like conduit, wire, circuit breaker and the heater itself. Also picked up enough PVC pipe & fittings to run water into it.


WR....What is the total Amp load needed for the Electrical Install?

I know you have an Engineering background, but if you need any calcs. for wire size, main,and branch breakers, send me the specifics.

Also, I have some "seeds" I can send for plants that will help your Glaucoma...


----------



## w_r_ranch

The heater is 2KW unit, 208V & draws 10A. Taking in the voltage drop for a 100' run, #12 with a 15A breaker. I'm good.

LOL!!! Nothing wrong with my eyes currently, although I don't know what the future holds. Put the seeds in the freezer for now & I'll try to remember your offer as I age further... :cheers:


----------



## Titus Bass

Man.....I hope my wife doesn't see this thread.......


----------



## w_r_ranch

Sorry for not posting the 'process' pics earlier, but it's been a busy week here... Planting trees for the wife, hunting, fixing 3 of our computers after getting hit by the storm last Monday...

The roof section is almost totally done, as is the base of the walls (there are a few thing that still need to be done to the roof, but the instructions say to accomplish them after it is attached to the walls). 

We are now totally work-stop due to the lack of bank (wet) sand to fill in the foundation. I will go get it myself next week...

Anyway here is our progress thus far:


----------



## w_r_ranch

And the last of them for now...


----------



## Tate

Looking good ranch!


----------



## w_r_ranch

Been a while since I updated this, been busy with numerous other projects (stands & feeders, fencing, finished my wife's G.H., etc). I'm now back to my project and I'm currently running an electrical line (240V/30A) to this greenhouse and a couple of lines (120V/20A) down to the 'party barn' whilst I have the trencher. The electrical should be completed in a couple of weeks... :cheers:


----------



## RAYSOR

Looks great, thanks for sharing your project.


----------



## Tortuga

Really looking nice, Ranch.. Went thru the 'greenhouse bug' thing about 20 years ago myself..Most fun I've ever had. Sent off for the kit..and..like you ,,,they delivered about 20 cases of parts. I admire you for doing it yourself.. Me ?? after about a week of assorting parts..I found me a handyman and let him put the danged thing together.. He estimated about four days work...took him about four weeks.LOL...

Cant tell what your inside floor is...but I used about 3-4 inches of gravel (helps with the humidity) over the whole thing..then put down a double row of concrete pavers down the middle between the benches...

I finally got bugged on orchids like your wife.. She will love that...but they take a lot of care. Gotta have correct humidity, light, constant moving air, temperature...etc.. Prices of phals and dendrobs have come down to the point where they will not break the bank...and when they start blooming the blooms will last for weeks or months depending on species...Finally gave up on it all after about a dozen years or so....was completely losing the battle with aphids...LOL

Please keep posting... I still got the thing out in the back yard but it is a storage room now. You have ALMOST got me inspired to give it another shot......but not quite yet.. It's a lot of work but the results are worth it...

Pix below is what I ended up with...


----------



## w_r_ranch

The foundations were both 'framed in' using concrete blocks bedded in a dry concrete mix before placing the lap-cut 6X6 timbers on them. I then back-filled them with bull rock and bank/wet sand (watering it in as I go), and then capping them with 12X12 pavers. The biggest challenge was to get everything perfectly level for the walls. Then everything went pretty easy...

The kit itself wasn't hard at all... actually it was kind of fun (once you got the hang of it), kind of like putting a three dimensional puzzle together. The only real criticism I have is that the instructions that where supplied were pretty poor in my opinion, but once you figured out what they were try to say, the second one went up in a snap.

Once the electrical is in, it will be fully functional. I still have to incorporate it into the garden which is doubling in size, but that is just a matter of 'landscaping'. 

I love projects like this!!! :cheers:


----------



## BertS

w_r, was there a reason you didn't just pour a slab?


----------



## w_r_ranch

Bert, I did it for tax reasons. Our county has some weird rules with property valuations. Put a concrete slab down anywhere here (regardless of it being a patio, your barn/outbuildings or a driveway) and your property taxes 'suddenly' jump up because "concrete makes them a permanent improvement". What I did makes it a "temporary" structure, thus no tax hit. If need be, 2 loaders can lift the foundation frame (& the entire greenhouse) and put it on a flatbed for relocation.

I feel we already pay far too much in property taxes as it is, so I'm just playing by the 'rules' that they have in place.


----------



## Meadowlark

Excellent work W_R_. Very professional job.


----------



## BertS

w_r_ranch said:


> Bert, I did it for tax reasons. Our county has some weird rules with property valuations. Put a concrete slab down anywhere here (regardless of it being a patio, your barn/outbuildings or a driveway) and your property taxes 'suddenly' jump up because "concrete makes them a permanent improvement". What I did makes it a "temporary" structure, thus no tax hit. If need be, 2 loaders can lift the foundation frame (& the entire greenhouse) and put it on a flatbed for relocation.
> 
> I feel we already pay far too much in property taxes as it is, so I'm just playing by the 'rules' that they have in place.


okay, makes sense, I wasn't sure if it was for drainage or some such reason.

thanks


----------



## Vaughn

Wow!!looking so nice...one of my friends share with me some nice greenhouse picture with me..i also will be post here next time....The display you present for us is inspiring, and very professional.Thank you for sharing your project.


----------



## charlie23

w_r_ranch said:


> The heater is 2KW unit, 208V & draws 10A. Taking in the voltage drop for a 100' run, #12 with a 15A breaker. I'm good.
> 
> LOL!!! Nothing wrong with my eyes currently, although I don't know what the future holds. Put the seeds in the freezer for now & I'll try to remember your offer as I age further... :cheers:


you have a picture or link to your heater?


----------



## w_r_ranch

Actually we ended up selling that unit & ended up with a couple of 19K BTU units from FarmTek (King 'Pic-A-Watt) after using these calculators:

Greenhouse Area Calculators

Greenhouse Heater BTU Calculator


----------



## Vaughn

Vaughn said:


> Wow!!looking so nice...one of my friends share with me some nice greenhouse picture with me..i also will be post here next time....The display you present for us is inspiring, and very professional.Thank you for sharing your project.


Kitchens in Washington


----------



## w_r_ranch

Installed a wireless thermo-hygro sensor in the greenhouse Thursday (so far it is accurate enough for our purposes).










With this last front moving through, we decided to start moving the more tender plants into the greenhouse ahead of opening day.



















Not sure what 'Kitchens in Washington' has to do with this thread... maybe Vaughn posted the wrong link...


----------



## bluefin

Ranch,

Excellent project and thanks for sharing your steps in putting this together. Whenever I think of greenhouses I think of the rolled plastic over a framed structure. Looks like they've come a long ways.


----------



## Johnny9

Thanks for the idea and the progress Ranch. What county are you in? You are so right about a permanent building and the CAD's idea of what they can tax. Bought a house in Rockport which a old slab poured in the 60's nest to the canal and it was at a 25-50 degree angle and of no use whatsoever. I fought the CAD every year about the value.


----------



## w_r_ranch

Been a while so here's the update...

This past spring, I added an 'Aluminet' 60% shade cloth to the greenhouse to aid in keeping it somewhat cooler.

We have been in the process of integrating it into the existing garden, which meant that the old deer fence had to come down before could enlarge it.

I also had to build a retaining wall around the green house that was then 'capped' it with Pavestone & back-filled the area with bull rock for both drainage and to prevent dirt from splashing up on the lower panels (I still need to top dress the bull-rock with a smaller aggregate).

Also, the piping for the irrigation system expansion are in place (added 3 more circuits).

I wanted to relocate the 2 existing pear trees, but my wife & I could not come to an agreement, so the they will stay where they are at (yes, I did lose that one, LOL!!!). That being the case, I built walls around them to prevent the dirt from smothering their roots.

Now comes the fun part... Picked up enough concrete this AM, so that the new Pavestone wall construction can finally get underway next week (weather permitting).


----------



## Mikeyhunts

That is such impressive work.
WR........are you doing all that work 100% by your self or do you have help. **** you do a lot of great stuff and your work looks 100% professional.


----------



## w_r_ranch

Thanks Mike. Everything is being accomplished 100% by me & Mrs. Ranch. Since it looked like rain this morning, I started the stone wall & got about 40' done before it got too hot & I ran out of 'gas'...

Sorry, I forgot to ask... how are your ligustrums doing???


----------



## Titus Bass

Kitchens in Washington


----------



## Titus Bass

Sorry...... ...I just had to......:cheers:


----------



## w_r_ranch

LOL!!! Hope all is well Big Ed!!! Tell J that we both said "Hi".


----------



## txdougman

*greenhouse update*

DANGIT! I Can't wait til I'm RETIRED!!!!:headknock

That thang is a gem! You are the bomb!


----------



## Mikeyhunts

The ligstrums are doing better.
Now I've had a heck of a time now with mealybugs on salvia and lantanas.
Also I am apparently I am an Aphid farmer. I have had to treat my dwarf crate myrtles a couple of times this summer. They also were in my garden early in the year too.
But, things seem to be doing okay now. Trying to get ready for Fall Garden.
Be sure to keep us updated on what your planting day to day so us newbies can learn!
I went to a presentation by Fort Bend County Ag Service Thursday about Fall Gardening. It was pretty good.
Until later........


----------



## EagleOne

How much though?


----------



## w_r_ranch

For the greenhouse??? If so, it was ~$4K total... 

If your talking everything, who knows... maybe ~$10K.


----------



## bluefin

Do you have to spray for bugs in a greenhouse?
I would think you would but I also suspect all you'd have to do is spray the exterior.
Just curious.

And for grins, what do you grow in the greenhouse?

Was telling my wife of my plans for retirement. Our family has a lakehouse on Lake Travis and a beach condo on Galveston. Told her a small ranch (40-80 acres) in Fayette would make for a nice line driving-wise between the two.

She said that was great but she isn't working any garden. LOL!


----------



## w_r_ranch

bluefin said:


> Do you have to spray for bugs in a greenhouse?


Bluefin, I did have to spray some aphids last winter that were working on my citrus trees but other than that one time, I have had any problems.



bluefin said:


> what do you grow in the greenhouse?


 We mostly start/grow our own vegetables (both spring & fall), however we also wanted it for over-wintering our citrus trees, cactus & ferns (hanging baskets).


----------



## w_r_ranch

Rolling along on the garden wall, got about another 40' done, maybe a little less. I rounded the corners to make it easier when mowing.

Hopefully it will be done in a couple of weeks & I'll be able to start back-filling it with the soil from the river bottom that I've been stockpiling.


----------



## Mikeyhunts

Looks amazing.


----------



## Charlie2

*Looking Good!*

Looks good; Bro'.

It makes mine made from PVC and plastic sheeting look shabby. C2


----------



## w_r_ranch

Almost done to the southeast corner... Taking today off to water all the trees, as we haven't had any rain & to give my back/legs a break. Next week I'll start the north side.

We are still kicking around the idea of incorporating a raised bed (4'X25') dedicated to asparagus on the east side (back of the garden)...


----------



## w_r_ranch

Well, I started the garden wall on the north side, although I only have it about a quarter finished... other 'things' came up that needed to be addressed. I hope to get back on it tomorrow.

In the mean time, I updated my original concept drawings to include the asparagus bed...

:cheers:


----------



## RLwhaler

Outstanding W R Ranch!!


----------



## Ibtsoom

Ranch you're an inspiration to us all. Awesome!!!


----------



## w_r_ranch

Hopefully every on is having a great holiday weekend. I going to take it easy & kick back some... smoking a couple of butts right now for tonight's supper...

Here is where I left off...


----------



## w_r_ranch

Didn't do much 'wall work' this week... it has just been too darn hot here to do any real work. Mostly I have just been waiting on my various orders to arrive. I did receive my 1" valves, as did the 2 jumbo valve boxes.

This morning I built a new valve manifold for the irrigation system. I installed it & its valve box. I'm still awaiting the arrival of the Easy-Flo EZ001-CX (Injection System for fertilizer & various agricultural products). I also went ahead & set the 2nd valve box in place, so I'll be ready to go when it arrives. Then it will be back to 'the wall' (digging footers & setting the stone)...


----------



## Greg E

Wow. That looks great. The work truly paid off.


----------



## Greg E




----------



## w_r_ranch

LOL!!! I must have missed when he & his sheboon were here hump'in concrete with me & my wife...


----------



## w_r_ranch

What a difference a couple of weeks makes!!! The weather has been great!!!

The EZ-Flow arrived last week, but I haven't installed it yet as I've been busy doing other things. Started splitting firewood for the winter, then I had to fix the splitter (pump died) before I could finish it. It's split, now all I have to do is finish stacking it. I also 'wire-wheeled' & painted the burn barrel since I have to relocate it to make room for the asparagus bed.

When I was ready to start on the wall again, Mrs Ranch made me a deal that I couldn't refuse... She wanted me to finish the flower bed that we install last spring (concreting the stone border in & start moving bull rock)... in return she would give me her blessings to proceed on the purchase of the night vision scope that I have had my eye on... (see it here). I may be PW'd, but I'm not stupid, I jumped on her deal!!!

This morning I finally got back on the wall. I should be done to the northeast corner on Saturday & start the back wall & asparagus bed sometime next week.


----------



## txjustin

Nice spread Ranch.


----------



## w_r_ranch

Thanks Justin!

Almost to the corner now... Took down the 2 sections of bull that we use as a trellis for beans, cukes, etc. & then cut it down to two 15' sections that will be installed on either side of the greenhouse for next years cantaloupe & honeydew (something new). 

Once the back wall is in, we will install 2 new 'trellises' (40' each), one for cukes & spaghetti squash & the other for green beans. 

This morning I realized that Sept was slipping away, so I tilled the 'old garden', fertilized & started forming the rows, as the fall garden needs to go in in the next 7-10 days...


----------



## sotx23

Always love your posts Ranch!


----------



## Sugar Land YAK

Tell me more about you injector. I've used liquid fertilizer before but not pesticides etc..Is there many different types of liquid pesticides available. We're do you install the injector after the back flow preventer?


----------



## w_r_ranch

Yak, I use various insecticides, fungicides & herbicides here at the ranch that aid in keeping 'things' under control...

Here is the the Installation & Operating Guide 

Here is a Pictorial View of the installation


----------



## boats-r-me

you put the "Cool" in 2 cool with that one!!


----------



## Chick-of-Sea

Wow post pictures up. I would love to come visit your ranch some day. We live in Needville.


----------



## Mikeyhunts

I would love to come visit your ranch some day. [/QUOTE said:


> Me too!!


----------



## AgaveFlats

Say WRR,

From one HIG (husband infrastructure guy) to another, has your Rion greenhouse held up to the sun to your expectations?

We put together a 8'x18' unit in 2009 near Hockley and have experienced 
significant warpage in the roof panel retaining mullions. All the roof panels in the unit are now attached to the cross member with SS screws. Just curious.

Respect your "labors" to the outdoor lifestyle.


----------



## w_r_ranch

Absolutely no problems thus far, even the doors (which other folks have said were a problem) are straight & true on both of ours. Thus far, we are happy gardeners! 

T everyone else, I'm sorry, for not supplying any updates lately. I've been busy with other stuff (shedding, fertilizing, planting rye/oats, hay, splitting wood for out older neighbors & getting ready for deer season... Life has been busy!!! It will settle down soon enough & I'll get back to this 'never-ending project...


----------



## w_r_ranch

Been a couple of months since the last update, I've been busy with hunting & cutting dead trees/splitting them for firewood. In the course of the last couple of months, I ran out of stone so I ordered 10 more pallets so I can finish up the walls (not just for the garden area, but around the house too). In the meantime, I've been busy building the 'sub-assemblies' for the new irrigation system. All the risers are built, insulated, wrapped in F-4 tape (a metal tape) & painted brown to blend in. I am now laying the main supply pipe, for not just the garden, but all our trees & flowerbeds too (yeah this lil' project has also grown in scope, LOL!!!)... 

Since the irrigation system has grown, the EZ001 Injection System would require pretty frequent refilling, so we exchanged it for an EZ003 which has a larger capacity. 

Other than that, we're ready for spring to arrive!!! I hate trying to work in the cold...


----------



## w_r_ranch

AGHHHH, I'm still waiting on the rock. My wife called & they said sometime this week... We're running out of week here...

Other than that, I'm still plugging away on the irrigation system. I got about 2200' laid & about 300' more to go (another cattle trough) and then I can finish trenching. The EZ-Flow 2500 in installed, although I still have to install the back-flow preventer (arrived yesterday) & the last 8 risers that sit above the vertical bull panels. In addition, I also received the HD weed block (6' X 300') for the rock area around the asparagus bed. Lot of work still to do... Well, I better get back to it.


----------



## Meadowlark

You are an inspiration to us all....in fact so much so I've been doing the same thing. 

Hope you don't mind a few pictures tacked on your thread. I'm about ready to fire mine up.


----------



## w_r_ranch

Not at all Meadowlark. I see you wired yours... I thought about it but I decided to keep it simple. Being retired (& thus a burden on society), I have no problem turning a valve or two, LOL!!!

Your ground looks a lot easier to dig too.


----------



## Meadowlark

LOL....well I'm retired, sort of, and I have some on valves also for flexiblility...but spouse wanted her part to be automated....and you know how that goes.

Yes, I'm fortunate to have sandy loam down to about three feet so its relatively easy to digg.


----------



## w_r_ranch

Almost done with the irrigation system. Couldn't get possession of my buddy's trencher because someone else borrowed it & wouldn't answer his dang phone... Went to Home Depot in Brenham & rented one, but it took 2 days to get it done, due to it being poorly maintained (man, my shoulders/chest felt beat up), but I finally got it done... The 'yard' itself is done as of today & will move onto the pasture tomorrow & Thursday (burying the last 650' pipe) for the new water trough for the cattle. 

Also started lining the garden walls with the HD weed block in the hopes that it will prevent any dirt from seeping through the joints in the stone. The bull panels are also hung for the vining stuff (temporarily wired), although I still have to weld them in place to make them permanent. 

Wish I was younger, I'm having a hard time trying to accomplish things that used to be a piece of cake... LOL!!!


----------



## w_r_ranch

Been a grueling year here... So many things in life hampering this project, although it is slowing getting there...

I had to order the additional dirt as I was unable to stockpile a sufficient amount from down in the back, which is REALLY soggy after the rains here the last couple of months. Had 140 yds of topsoil/compost/sand delivered & have been plugging away at it... 

I have to admit, I'm starting to feel my age... Seriously, shoveling/raking dirt seems to exercise muscles that I long ago forgot that I had, lots of hot baths & Bengay... It's a lot of shoveling & raking to get that dirt in the middle... 

Yesterday it was warm & dry enough that I was able to spend 5 hrs in the garden moving dirt. It was still slow going as the dirt still had a lot of moisture in it... This morning my back is is killing me & I still have about 28 yards to get in there, but I may have to wait a few days until I recover.

Here are a few pics showing the progress thus far... I'm mostly concentrating on the rear end, so I can get the bull panel trellises installed in time for the spring garden.


----------



## fishingtwo

Your doing a great job there w_r...did you do anything to keep the roots from that tree

from invading that sweet dirt? I have a much smaller above ground garden with a big tree about 30 foot or so from it and the roots are a pain.


----------



## w_r_ranch

The roots shouldn't be an issue as they do not run lateral.


----------



## fishingtwo

w_r_ranch said:


> The roots shouldn't be an issue as they do not run lateral.


I do not mean to disagree but I have roots growing in my above the ground garden. just sayin


----------



## Mikeyhunts

And I thought MY expansion was a big deal!!!

Great work sir!!



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CAT TALES

Nice job fellas! Yall are ready for Spring!!


----------



## peckerwood

Mikey,is that decomposed granite ?


----------



## w_r_ranch

Good job with you expansion Mikey!!!


----------



## w_r_ranch

With the increase in the garden's area, I will need more 3.5" pots for seed starting. I have some really durable ones that I have been using for years, so after much research this morning I pulled the trigger on a case of them (504/case).

ITML Kordlok Deep Perennial Pots

Now I have to finish the plant layout of the garden & get my seeds ordered as spring is only a couple of months away...

It is still too nasty outside to work in the garden, I figured I'd might as well get these items done...


----------



## Mikeyhunts

peckerwood said:


> Mikey,is that decomposed granite ?


Its actually granite chips.
Wife didn't want the composted. Was more dirt looking.
I will say the chips were kind of soft walking on them. After some rain, they are settling in nice and they were more firm to walk on.
Maybe its just the colder soil and I am imagining it.


----------



## RLwhaler

w_r_ranch said:


> Been a grueling year here... So many things in life hampering this project, although it is slowing getting there...
> 
> I had to order the additional dirt as I was unable to stockpile a sufficient amount from down in the back, which is REALLY soggy after the rains here the last couple of months. Had 140 yds of topsoil/compost/sand delivered & have been plugging away at it...
> 
> I have to admit, I'm starting to feel my age... Seriously, shoveling/raking dirt seems to exercise muscles that I long ago forgot that I had, lots of hot baths & Bengay... It's a lot of shoveling & raking to get that dirt in the middle...
> 
> Yesterday it was warm & dry enough that I was able to spend 5 hrs in the garden moving dirt. It was still slow going as the dirt still had a lot of moisture in it... This morning my back is is killing me & I still have about 28 yards to get in there, but I may have to wait a few days until I recover.
> 
> Here are a few pics showing the progress thus far... I'm mostly concentrating on the rear end, so I can get the bull panel trellises installed in time for the spring garden.


Good grief Ranch!! Beautiful! :brew2:


----------



## w_r_ranch

I am almost done with the back-fill of the dirt (maybe a couple of loader bucketfuls for a low stop) but it's too wet from the rain a couple of days ago to do right now. In the meantime I painted 'markers' on the capstones of the wall to delineate where the rows & pathways will be (rows = 2.5' & pathways = 1.5').

Also finish our 'Garden Planning Worksheet' to reflect the expansion (yes, I'm anal & like to plan everything). The template is to scale (1/4" = 1') & will be used in the coming years for both the spring & fall gardens. Here is a greatly reduced picture of it:


----------

